# halloween 2006



## cherryblossom (Sep 29, 2007)

Halloween 2006,
Click on pic, will get bigger.
Attachment 4172
Sorry picture is from many hours and many drinks later. 
On me (Corpse Bride)
I used clear sky blue chromacake, and face and body mixing medium as a base, invisible set powder.
Eyes:
Deep Truth, Dark Soul, Azreal Blue (ltd), #3 lashes top, #7 lashes bottom.
Cheeks:
Contoured with Deep Truth, Highlighted with Azreal Blue, other cheek has skeleton and teeth.
Lips: Pink Nouveau.
Also skeleton arm and leg (not showing) same as below.

On him: Skeleton
I used pure white, and black black chromacake ,engraved and duck power point pencils, blacktrack fluidline, print eyeshadow.

Any ideas for this halloween?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 29, 2007)

From what I can see, the costumes are fantastic.  The picture came up really tiny on my screen. 

That's the kind of Halloween outfit I like.  Personally,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I go for the looking spooky and unrecognizable Halloween outfits.  I don't want to even remotely look like me.


----------



## cherryblossom (Sep 29, 2007)

trying to figure out why I can't get picture larger any suggestions?


----------



## hotpink1326 (Sep 29, 2007)

That looks awesome!!! Great job 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I dont know what to suggest for this year but i cant wait to see it!


----------



## c00ki312 (Sep 29, 2007)

that is sooo cool! great job!


----------



## melliquor (Sep 29, 2007)

Great job.  Sorry but I am not much into Halloween.


----------



## dollypink (Sep 29, 2007)

that looks amazing - how well did the chromacake hold up as the night went on?


----------



## nunu (Sep 29, 2007)

wow very creative! love it!


----------



## cherryblossom (Sep 29, 2007)

chromacakes are great, we danced all night, the picture you are seeing was taken around 230 am.


----------



## mzreyes (Sep 29, 2007)

very cool


----------



## cherryblossom (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't wait for Halloween, I had the opportunity to do makeup for a friend for a special event today. 
Devil:
I used Basic Red Chromacake, with Alcohol Mixing Medium as a base.
Blacktrack fluidline, Beauty Marked and Smut for contouring.
Chrome Yellow and Rule to highlight. 
Nice and simple, but I still can't figure out what I should be????
Sorry only a cell phone pic.
Attachment 4174


----------



## Dawn (Oct 30, 2018)

Digging up some old Halloween FOTD's.


----------

